# Marbleized Dome



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

This was a nice project to do while waiting for my return to the dreaded turret.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

So, I started with a basecoat and five different colors mixed with glaze. The colors get smooshed
on with a sponge and blurred out with a badger brush. As the shapes start to form, I try to define some of them with veining.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like someone swirled a pizza up there and it didn't come down. 




My apologies. It was there and I couldn't help myself.
Beautiful work, as always. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

That looks like so much more fun than trying to make oak cabinets look like they're not oak. I want your job. Mines boring. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Been trying tp figure out what to do with this dome in my kitchen for ovet a year now. I actually built it and metal lathed and brown coated and stuccoed it and added mud to contour the drywall relief second trim. It hasnt bugged me but has remained unfinished. Maybe a white marble recipie with grey and black veining? Or a green hue?? Im stuck ;(


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Lynn, is that one of those plastic domes?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Paradigmzz- yes to your idea minus the green hue! Grays,black/chessnutty (like the color of your gorgeous door or floor)viens with an off white oystery-gray maybe Base? So very interested in what Lynn has to say....! Wonder what she'd charge to come out and do it

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

1. I like pizza.

2. Yes it's a plastic dome. It had a weird texture on it that I quickly skimmed over with a gel inbetween steps that dries clear.

3. No to green, it will look dated if you change the walls.

I love, love that sliding door!

This is just my opinion- marble could look great up there, but it needs to be simple. You have a beautiful nook and a nice view with all the windows. You shouldn't detract from that.

A beautiful white Carrera marble would be cool and not overwhelm the space....and it should have a tiny bit o' brown in it to pull in the wooden door. 

I know someone in Austin that I used to work with that probably would do it. He's an all around cool guy.

Also, I know the rounded edge should have all been marble, but the homeowner and designer nixed that. Mistake.

I'm going to add- it would be supercool to faux it in a fake wood grain. Very pale and aged looking....


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

You do venitian plaster? I got a rediculously elite job in a football suite that i could fly you in and get a two-fer on the ceiling:wink: 


Lol. Anywho... my wife said simple is what she wants and busy is not gonna happen so yall already think alike....


Didnt mean to detract from your badass work and thread! 

Your work is awesome as usual!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> You do venitian plaster? I got a rediculously elite job in a football suite that i could fly you in and get a two-fer on the ceiling:wink:
> 
> 
> Lol. Anywho... my wife said simple is what she wants and busy is not gonna happen so yall already think alike....
> ...


Yes, I do VP. I'm a little busy now, but summer in Texas?!...yeehaw....maybe


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks awesome!

What do you use for your glazing, oil mediums or water based? And what kind of open times are you experiencing? 10 min, 20 min? Curious to know what your open window looks like. 

Down here in the desert we're lucky if open time is over 10 - 15 mins. So everything is about timing and speed. 

Awesome work as usual!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

woodcoyote said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> What do you use for your glazing, oil mediums or water based? And what kind of open times are you experiencing? 10 min, 20 min? Curious to know what your open window looks like.
> 
> ...


Hey, so for woodgraining I always use oil.

For glazing or stuff like this marble I use water based Faux Effects Faux Creme Clear. It has like twenty,thirty minutes of open time. But it's more with this marble project because I'm using mostly glaze and a tiny bit of paint. If I want more open time I could use tint in the glaze. That company has their own tints that stay open much longer but I don't use them.

For projects like this marble I go back into those vein lines with a white pointy artist brush and basically remove glaze and am able to really make the lines super thin by running that brush along the line. 

I could even wipe the whole thing out probably up to an hour later.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

There was a main article in the 70's in American Painting Contractor Magazine, about a painter who marbleized like 40, twenty foot high plaster columns in San Francisco.
He outlined his process which if I can remember, was like 24 steps!
It was mostly green and black on a white basecoat and looked absolutely like the real deal.
For the veining he used bird feathers, cant remember what kind.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

fauxlynn said:


> Hey, so for woodgraining I always use oil.
> 
> For glazing or stuff like this marble I use water based Faux Effects Faux Creme Clear. It has like twenty,thirty minutes of open time. But it's more with this marble project because I'm using mostly glaze and a tiny bit of paint. If I want more open time I could use tint in the glaze. That company has their own tints that stay open much longer but I don't use them.
> 
> ...


Really cool. 30 mins for water based is pretty good. Even wiping down an hour later is pretty unheard of for water based stuff. Least around here. 

Curious, have you tried adding extenders into your glazing medium? Such as XIM Latex Extender or even a Floetrol additive? Thinking off the top of my head, I'd probably add the Floetrol instead of x.i.m., keeps the consistency thicker. 

So I take it you don't need to do slip coats with this product you purchase? Seems to be pretty good without needing to do one. 

Always learning something new, thanks for all the input. :glasses:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Nah, I don't use extenders. I just haven't had the need to, I guess.

Maybe a couple times over the years I had to clear coat something first to make the glaze slide better. That was probably over a flat or that awful Duron Plastikote.


----------



## beatjunkie (May 30, 2013)

Very nice.


----------

